# How much are you worth on the black market?



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

September 10, 2009, 02:08 PM - ComputerWorld Canada -

Ever wondered how much your online identity is worth to a cybercriminal? A new tool from Symantec Corp. will perform the calculation for you.

The Norton Online Risk Calculator, unveiled within a microsite to coincide with the launch of Norton 2010, calculates your net worth on the black market by asking a few questions about your personal Internet use.

http://www.itworld.com/software/77238/how-much-are-you-worth-black-market

(I'm not advocating this, but it seems to be a trend.)


----------



## janiels (Sep 11, 2009)

the growing trend has been the computer world, and with this are the phishers there's no way to stop and end hacking or identity thieves but there are ways to secure ourself.. thanks for sharing mate, you had just increased our awareness.


----------

